# Info on Personal Training - Abu Dhabi



## piorski (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
My wife and I are looking to move to Abu Dhabi a little later this year. I will be looking at working as a Fitness Instructor / Personal Trainer there. We're not sure as yet where exactly we will live, but it would be most useful to get some feedback as to what your experiences have been with trainers.
- Are outdoor exercise classes popular?
- How much would you think the going rate is for a 25-30 minute exercise class per person?
- Re Personal Training, what is the going rate in Abu Dhabi for an hour PT?
- Do many of the properties here have their own gyms and if so do you know if they allow tenants / owners to bring in their own trainers?

I've worked in the UK and also Singapore in the fitness industry and so keen to know what to prepare for when we move.

Thanks for reading!


----------

